# TUGGERS?- Jan 21st, Golden Corral, Orlando area



## ronandjoan (Nov 29, 2012)

HI everybody
Again, several of us are able to get together in the Orlando area -- (we already have 8!!)  

We have met together, informally, in January , for 3 years now, and want to again.

This year, we will plan to mix a little better:  Alan (AwayWeGO) 's suggestion is to change chairs when we get a new plate (musical chairs? - after all, he IS a musician!) ) so we can all get better acquainted.  

January 21st -   late lunch (senior buffet) ...

Come one, come all!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 29, 2012)

I attended with my nephew (11yo) last January. Both of us had a great time --- he liked the chocolate fountain and multiple steaks. I enjoyed putting faces with TUG handles.

I don't have plans to be in the area this January --- otherwise, I would be in attendance again (sans nephew as he can't skip school every year).


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 29, 2012)

*2 pm Jan 21st*

HI everyone,
Golden Corral meet-up address = 8707 Vineland Avenue, Orlando FL 32821. Telephone = 407-938-9500
2 pm -


----------



## CherylH (Nov 30, 2012)

*I will try to make it, will be in Cocoa Beach*

I enjoyed the get together last year.  I think I will be staying near Cocoa Beach that week, so I will keep you posted if I can make it.  Great Fun.


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 13, 2012)

*Anyone else going to be in FL in January?*

Join us Jan 21st!!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 23, 2012)

We will give it a try.  We will have my step-dad with us, and maybe my stepsisters, maybe one or two.  That does limit our time because Dad only goes in January and loves to do as much Disney as he can.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Dec 23, 2012)

Joan:  We (Steve & me) may be in Orlando that week.  If so, we will DEFINATELY come.  If plans get confirmed for that week, I'll confirm with you.  Would be great to meet more TUGGERS!


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 23, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We will give it a try.  We will have my step-dad with us, and maybe my stepsisters, maybe one or two.  That does limit our time because Dad only goes in January and loves to do as much Disney as he can.



Well, Cindy, the 2 pm time is the senior discount time so maybe that would sweeten the idea for your stepfather.  We've been staying for hours each year visiting!


----------



## onthego (Dec 27, 2012)

Joan:
Marlene and I arrived yesterday for the winter.  We'll plan to attend.  We enjoyed last years meeting.

Ron S.

Our travel blog.
http://onthego-timesharetravels.blogspot.com/


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 27, 2012)

*We Will Be There -- Looking Forward To It.*




ronandjoan said:


> Join us Jan 21st!


To enhance the event, we will bring name tags & sharpies -- not everybody there knows everybody else who will be there.  Name tags might help. 

Plus, as an idea to promote maximum in-person contact among TUG-BBS friends, let's try changing places at the dining table with each buffet plate refill.  

Attendance at the annual event has grown so much that staying at just 1 place at the table all afternoon means missing out on spending some time with lots of the others who are there.  Changing places will mean more chances to meet & interact with more TUG-BBS people.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Carol C (Dec 28, 2012)

AwayWeGo said:


> To enhance the event, we will bring name tags & sharpies -- not everybody there knows everybody else who will be there.  Name tags might help.
> 
> Plus, as an idea to promote maximum in-person contact among TUG-BBS friends, let's try changing places at the dining table with each buffet plate refill.
> 
> ...



I like Alan's musical chairs idea...and I enjoyed meeting Alan and others with Joan and Ron a few years back in Orlando. Alas, my hubby's having mucho dental work in Jan so we won't be able to attend (plus I've got NOLA scheduled for Jan 25 to attend the Krewe of Barkus parade, which is becoming an annual tradition). Hope to catch ya'll next year...have fun this year! Oh and P.S. Joan...I am enjoying "Turn Right at Machu Picchu" and thank you so much for recommending it to me! Happy New Year to all!


----------



## donnaval (Dec 30, 2012)

Darn, we won't be in Orlando until the 26th.  Have a great time!


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 31, 2012)

donnaval said:


> Darn, we won't be in Orlando until the 26th.  Have a great time!



We'll be in St Augustine until Feb 2nd and can meet anywhere there one day too...


----------



## Nancy (Dec 31, 2012)

The last blog I see from you is October.  Have you updated it since then.  If so, why can't I see them?

Nancy


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 31, 2012)

Nancy said:


> The last blog I see from you is October.  Have you updated it since then.  If so, why can't I see them?
> 
> Nancy



Hi = sorry - you are correct -- have to finish our Costa Rica trip and now a month in Hawaii (BI) - thanks for looking !


----------



## donnaval (Dec 31, 2012)

> We'll be in St Augustine until Feb 2nd and can meet anywhere there one day too.



Joan - it would be so wonderful to meet!  We've been admiring your timeshare living and hope to emulate it for at least part of each year once we get things in place.  We're going to be a Bonnett Creek from 1/26 to 2/1, and then we're hopping over to Sunisands at New Smyrna Beach from 2/1 to 2/8.   I know New Smyrna would be closer for us to St. Augustine, but since you'd be leaving on the 2nd maybe we could figure out a day to drive up from BC - I'll have to get in touch with you when we get our schedule ironed out a little.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 9, 2013)

Reminder that we are meeting the 21st

We have finally arrived in St Augustine for our month-long stay, enjoying it already.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm 40, do I still get the senior discount?


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 18, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I'm 40, do I still get the senior discount?



Hmmmm..is that wishful thinking or do you feel like a senior?

hope you'll be with us anyway!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 19, 2013)

*Getting Closer -- Time & Distance Both.*




ronandjoan said:


> Reminder that we are meeting the 21st


We will be there -- looking forward to it with strong enthusiasm.

We are already in the area -- checked in last night at Wyndham Cypress Palms.  It's the 3rd time we've stayed here, 1BR deluxe each time (even though this time our RCI reservation was for a lesser 1BR -- go figure).  Unit is newly upgraded & extremely nice. 

Hoping to see a good crowd 2PM Monday at Golden Corral. 

But wait a minute !

Last year the whole bunch met up at a Golden Corral up on International Drive. 

Which location this year -- International Drive or the old location on Vineland Avenue ?

Either place is OK with us -- just need to know which 1 it is for 2013.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## brigechols (Jan 19, 2013)

ronandjoan said:


> HI everyone,
> Golden Corral meet-up address = 8707 Vineland Avenue, Orlando FL 32821. Telephone = 407-938-9500
> 2 pm -


Here is an earlier post.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 19, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing everyone there.....


----------



## Dori (Jan 20, 2013)

Have a wonderful time, everyone! I'm sorry we couldn't make it this year. Hopefully there will be another opportunity next year.

Dori


----------



## chriskre (Jan 21, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I'm 40, do I still get the senior discount?



It's only $1 more without the discount.  

Wish I could come.  Have fun everyone.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 28, 2013)

chriskre said:


> It's only $1 more without the discount.
> 
> .



plus cost of a drink.

Maybe next year you can come?


----------

